# Threaded seat tube in a 2018 Lynskey 470



## astrodog (Dec 11, 2017)

Just received a Lynskey 470 frameset and I noticed it has a fully threaded seat tube. Has anyone seen that before? It looks like it would ruin a carbon fiber seat post.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like threads. You sure they're not just grooves for grip?


----------



## astrodog (Dec 11, 2017)

Is this in all Lynskey frames?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

https://lynskeyperformance.com/contact-us/


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

astrodog said:


> Is this in all Lynskey frames?


It is in my 2014 Peloton.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes all three of my Lynskey frames have this.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

It is the aluminun insert. No problem running carbon seat posts on my 2010 Lynskey.


----------

